# What a "crappie" memorial day



## Will-dawg (May 30, 2011)

Creekbender and I wore them out this morning while trolling jigs!!!!  We caught 50 or better!!!!

Man my mouth has been watering for some fried crappie!!!


----------



## T.P. (May 30, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## safebuilder (May 30, 2011)

At Lake Hartwell? Nice catch


----------



## Hoss (May 30, 2011)

Congrats.  That'll help with that fish fry craving.

Hoss


----------



## creekbender (May 31, 2011)

yea we had a blast , hope to do it again soon . Here is one of many like this that we had . just right eating size .


----------



## wvdawg (May 31, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## dirtroad (Jun 1, 2011)

That looks like fun,man I miss my ole john boat.
Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice looking catch..don't forget the cole slaw...


----------



## Will-dawg (Jun 1, 2011)

laskerknight said:


> Nice looking catch..don't forget the cole slaw...



or the taters and onions


----------



## K80Shooter (Jun 1, 2011)

laskerknight said:


> Nice looking catch..don't forget the cole slaw...





Will-dawg said:


> or the taters and onions



or the hushpuppies and the beer!!!

If you need help just yell, I'm from Hart Co. also.


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 1, 2011)

Let's do some country math. 2 fisherman + 1 jonboat + lake with fish = fishfry.  Congrats on a memorable day, or would that be a memorial day?


----------



## creekbender (Jun 1, 2011)

K80Shooter said:


> or the hushpuppies and the beer!!!



Best 2 sides i've seen so far.


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2011)

dirtroad said:


> That looks like fun,man I miss my ole john boat.
> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 They kinda look like watershed crappie 

Good job, looks like y'all had a great time


----------



## 281 (Jun 1, 2011)

nice!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!! Be some fine eat'n right there!


----------



## ts602 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yum,Yum


----------



## Little Mangler (Oct 18, 2011)

lookin' good ...... now you made me hungry.  hahaha


----------

